# GT: Orlando Magic @ Memphis Grizzlies (10.31.08) | 8 P.M. EST



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*@*









*Projected Starters*

C: Marc Gasol/Dwight Howard
PF: Darko Millicic/Rashard Lewis
SF: Rudy Gay/Hedo Turkoglu
SG: OJ Mayo/Mickael Pietrus
PG: Mike Conley/Jameer Nelson

*Magic:*






































*Grizz:*






































*Marquee Matchup:*








*vs*










> "I hate to be talking about 'effort' after the first game of the season," Magic Coach Stan Van Gundy said, disgustedly after a long, tough practice Thursday.
> 
> *If the Magic don't act like they're hungry and hurt by Wednesday's embarassment, even a rebuilding club like Memphis' can beat them -- and fuel the fire for critics who say the Magic are all talk.
> *
> ...


We better ****ing beat the Grizzlies tonight. :azdaja:

:cheers:

*GO* *MAGIC*


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Lets get this W Magic!*


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

we need to bounce back. thanks for the game thread, Common


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

deanwoof said:


> we need to bounce back. thanks for the game thread, Common


No problem, bud. 

I expect us to bounce back tonight though.... Last year were better on the road then @ home and it looks like this year is no different... We just seem to focus better on the road for some reason and it's odd, but it is what it is.... Let's hope Shard, Hedo, & Meer can step it up tonight and Dwight & MP keep doin what their doin. Dont wanna be depressed while i'm partying tonight. 

:buddies:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm guessing Lee & Cook are the inactives again tonight? Hopefully they can bounce back tonight tho!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I think both are active, they just didn't play last game... Foyle and J. Richardson were the two inactive's i believe.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Good to see us playin man again, instead of that god-awful zone. :gopray:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Soo many bad calls.... :no:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

We ****ing suck, we deserve to ****ing lose. We were up by 15 and refused to feed Dwight, so this is what we ****ing get. We look like abunch of idiots out there(especially you Jameer).... Im done. Im bout to go and have some fun cause we dont look like we're tryna win at all. Dwight should have at least 30 damn points against this frontline, but he has what 12? GTFO Jameer, you suck... Thank you Magic for ruining my night, i could care less if we win or not at this point.

eace:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight Howard could not of been more frozen out of the offense in the second half. That was an absolute joke of post feeding.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Blue Magic, so now you believe me that we have the worst PG rotation in the league? that the strategy to shoot 3s all game long is terrible? idea of small ball is stupid??? 
so many turnovers!!! i don't want to think or write anymore! terrible...


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

yeah but with jameer's contract status, he wont be moved for a minute. if we continue to play terribly, hedo's gonna get moved


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*alot of reasons why our offense has looked horrible at times but the two things i noticed besides us not being able to knock down shots consistantly is that when we swing the ball around we're holding on to the ball too long and on top of that aren't making good clean passes around the perimeter and into the post...

Dwight got into that "all i wanna do is set screens" mode in the 2nd half

look at it like this though, the last 3 years we started the season off on fire and cooled off. maybe if we struggle early we'll heat it up late..

*


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

there is no future with this strategy and roster...ok, we ll make playoffs, even second round maybe, but this is it! we need a major trade, we need a normal lineup...Suns gave up the idea of small ball, L.A. is playing 2 7-footers and etc. small ball has no success in this league, you should have legit C and PF in your lineup! of course it is possible to use it for 10-15 minutes a game, but not the whole game!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Babir said:


> Blue Magic, so now you believe me that we have the worst PG rotation in the league? that the strategy to shoot 3s all game long is terrible? idea of small ball is stupid???
> so many turnovers!!! i don't want to think or write anymore! terrible...


Yes, I agree with you. I thought it could work but now i agree, we ****ing suck. Jameer are you kidding me? The guy is a joke... I mean, could he have any worse of a shot selection? Why we REFUSE to feed Dwight in the second half, idk... This team is laughable right now though.... Only way to describe it is they just suck.... Zero basketball IQ what-so-ever in the second half.... Im done here tonight.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic are officially the worst team in the league. 19 Turnovers, 61% FT shooting for the game. They also had a 14 point lead in the 2nd half against the Grizz and still loss.

Besides Howard, Lewis and Hedo, if I was Otis I would have fire sale. Everything must go because the rest of the team is garbage.

Any way, this team will never be a contender as long as Devos owns the team. His penny pinching ways screwed us in this years draft when a lot of talent fell, like Arthur and Chalmers, players we actually needed, but because he didn't want to spend a few hundred thousand to attain some lower 1st rounders or high 2nd rounders, we get nothing but Lee, who doesn't even play so again wasted low pick for the Magic.

The PG play is the worst in the league. When you can't even get the ball into the best big man in the league or even wait for him to get position and just rush, then you know you suck. I don't even think Howard touched the ball once in the 4th quarter.

What an awful team. It has gotten to the point where I would rather see Arroyo starting. It is that bad.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh and Bogans = the new Garrity. No matter how bad he plays, he still gets playing time. There is no way in hell Lee could play as bad as Bogans and Reddick have looked in the 1st two games. Unbelieveable this kid hasn't got playing time yet. He must really suck so thank you Magic management for yet another wasted draft pick. Lets face it. If this team doesn't have a top 5 pick, they will never draft the right player. I still can't get over how they just let Arthur slip right through their fingers.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


> The PG play is the worst in the league. When you can't even get the ball into the best big man in the league or even wait for him to get position and just rush, then you know you suck. I don't even think Howard touched the ball once in the 4th quarter.


I think Dwight only touched the ball maybe TWO time's in the second half, and he scored once and got fouled the other..... 

Oh, and dont even get me started on that pass by Hedo.... Both Jameer and Shard were pretty open(especially Jameer since he couldn't make ****), yet now he decides he wants to throw it to Dwight.... Just terrible basketball IQ on that pass when two other ppl were wide open though.... Terrible play by pretty much everyone except Dwight who didn't get to touch the ball.... It is painfull to watch such bad basketball. I say everyone is on block except Dwight. We need PG's and players who know how to pass, and how play with a big man.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> Oh and Bogans = the new Garrity. No matter how bad he plays, he still gets playing time. There is no way in hell Lee could play as bad as Bogans and Reddick have looked in the 1st two games. Unbelieveable this kid hasn't got playing time yet. He must really suck so thank you Magic management for yet another wasted draft pick. Lets face it. If this team doesn't have a top 5 pick, they will never draft the right player. I still can't get over how they just let Arthur slip right through their fingers.


Lee doesn't suck... he played well for the most part in the preseason. The problem is, he's a late first round pick, and since there is no urgency on the part of the fans to play him, he's not going to play over more "established" players, regardless of how bad those players suck.


----------

